# 2015 Lineup



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Photo Gallery: 2015 Specialized Road & Mountain Bikes Overview


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

As much as I like those Roubaixs (especially the S-Works disc), they are both likely out of my price range. Hopefully there will be some trickle down across the line.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Funnily enough ( because I'm fed up with mine) the only bike that sings for me is that non disc Sworks Roubaix. Everything else is pretty meh to me. 
I've had great expectations for the Tarmac but all the hype wore off,so did those unpersonal colors. Time to move on to another brand for me I guess.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Funnily enough ( because I'm fed up with mine) the only bike that sings for me is that non disc Sworks Roubaix. Everything else is pretty meh to me.
> I've had great expectations for the Tarmac but all the hype wore off,so did those unpersonal colors. Time to move on to another brand for me I guess.


Trek Emonda????


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Trek Emonda????


Most likely is going to be Canyon. With a Specialized's Expert,Pro or Elite money I can get the equivalent of Sworks specs with Canyon.
I'm doing my best to like Trek or Cannondale but it doesn't work,I just don't like those bikes,period. I'm not in a rush anyway :thumbsup: ( house remodeling on the way....:cryin


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> As much as I like those Roubaixs (especially the S-Works disc), they are both likely out of my price range. Hopefully there will be some trickle down across the line.


I hope we get some info on the new Roubaix colors for the lower levels soon! (I'm still praying the expert will have something better that the 2014 silver or flat-black options...)


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

I hear ya, Specilized has some fairly good looking higher end colors but last the luster on the lower pre points. Were as several other brands make there entry level colors pop a little more and promote there product well to lower funded riders I feel.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Tranzition said:


> I hope we get some info on the new Roubaix colors for the lower levels soon! (I'm still praying the expert will have something better that the 2014 silver or flat-black options...)


I'm likely going to go with a leftover Sport 105, but the Elite 105 would've been my choice had the colors matched what I wanted (black/red). Here's hoping...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

The link everyone was waiting for.

By selling my Roubaix and with my LBS discount I could fetch a non disc Pro for 2500 Euro. Suddendly I feel like I want a Specialized again. I'm not talking out of envy but the Pro is where the good deal is and I like satin carbon/cyan a lot better than the "oh so 2012" black and white Sworks.

Road


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

That's nice if the CG-R seat post is now being included in the entire Roubaix line for 2015. I will reserve judgement on the colors until I can see the US specific offerings.

Interesting that the Tarmac is still the SL4 from the comp level down. I guess that's not too surprising.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

does anybody know,when you can start ordering the new bikes.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

A friend of mine put a deposit on a black and red expert today. They told him he should more than likely get it in 30 to 45 day?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

99fatblackscooter said:


> A friend of mine put a deposit on a black and red expert today. They told him he should more than likely get it in 30 to 45 day?



My country usually gets the first 2015 batch around september so yes,that makes sense.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

I put money down on a new venge pro in the hyper green color.Has anyone seen the hyper green color in person,how does it look.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> A friend of mine put a deposit on a black and red expert today. They told him he should more than likely get it in 30 to 45 day?


Do you happen to know what colors he had to choose from?


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

My dealer said it was the hyper green and the black and the red.
that i had to choose from.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

It's was a black with red and I think the other expert model was white and black it didn't catch my eye and I'm hoping the black and red looks okay in person.several other model had lack luster colors.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> It's was a black with red and I think the other expert model was white and black it didn't catch my eye and I'm hoping the black and red looks okay in person.several other model had lack luster colors.


While I'm bummed there aren't more color options, white is what i was hoping for personally, so that's good news. I hope pics start surfacing soon!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> The link everyone was waiting for.
> 
> By selling my Roubaix and with my LBS discount I could fetch a non disc Pro for 2500 Euro. Suddendly I feel like I want a Specialized again. I'm not talking out of envy but the Pro is where the good deal is and I like satin carbon/cyan a lot better than the "oh so 2012" black and white Sworks.
> 
> Road


That link is good stuff! The new Allez smartwelds are looking sweet! 
I've got my eye on a crux though! I'm ready for them to be up on the site hereso I know how much i'm going to be spending.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> The link everyone was waiting for.
> 
> By selling my Roubaix and with my LBS discount I could fetch a non disc Pro for 2500 Euro. Suddendly I feel like I want a Specialized again. I'm not talking out of envy but the Pro is where the good deal is and I like satin carbon/cyan a lot better than the "oh so 2012" black and white Sworks.
> 
> Road


Somehow I missed this link earlier. I REALLY hope there isn't only ONE color option for the Roubaix Expert!!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> The link everyone was waiting for.
> 
> By selling my Roubaix and with my LBS discount I could fetch a non disc Pro for 2500 Euro. Suddendly I feel like I want a Specialized again. I'm not talking out of envy but the Pro is where the good deal is and I like satin carbon/cyan a lot better than the "oh so 2012" black and white Sworks.
> 
> Road


Glad to see you wanting a Specialized again 😄
I went away from specialized before (wilier cento uno Superleggera and zero.7, and the Cdale Supersix HM). But the SW Tarmac just excites me the most on the road. I agree that there are competitors who offer more exciting color schemes and more innovations, but again, the Tarmac's geometry and ride characteristics have suited me best. Currently riding 2015 SW Tarmac all black. Yeah, boring color scheme to some, but definitely my cup of tea.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Two more things I noticed from that link:


All of the models seem to be Shimano based (at least of the Roubaixs/Tarmacs)
They don't have a Roubaix (non S-works) frame only option

Fingers crossed there are still more colors to come in the US (particularly for the Roubaix Expert. It was offered in 3 colors in 2013, 2 in 2014, and would really suck if there was only 1 in 2015...)


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Tranzition said:


> Two more things I noticed from that link:
> 
> 
> All of the models seem to be Shimano based (at least of the Roubaixs/Tarmacs)





Yeah noticed that too. I was ready to take the leap of faith into Red 22 for 2015,I hope they are just doing this to create more crave and then surprise us with a Red 22 thing. But Shimano's stuff is kicking some serious @ss at the Tour so I wouldn't hold my breath for that.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

At some point Specialized and others may look back on this era of "make-em-all-dramatic-black-and-carbon" and find it entertaining. Seems over done to me, way over done.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Yeah noticed that too. I was ready to take the leap of faith into Red 22 for 2015,I hope they are just doing this to create more crave and then surprise us with a Red 22 thing. But Shimano's stuff is kicking some serious @ss at the Tour so I wouldn't hold my breath for that.


Those are not showing all of the models. I know for a fact that there is some sram stuff mixed in there. Shimano is taking the majority this year though i think. But sram now has red,force and rival in 22 versions. And shimano has 11 speed all the way down to 105. So i am thinking 2x10 is completely done in the carbon models. And I would bet there will be a build with each component group. check your local specialized dealer for the dealer book. They should have it. then you can see all the builds that are going to be offered.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> Those are not showing all of the models. I know for a fact that there is some sram stuff mixed in there. Shimano is taking the majority this year though i think. But sram now has red,force and rival in 22 versions. And shimano has 11 speed all the way down to 105. So i am thinking 2x10 is completely done in the carbon models. And I would bet there will be a build with each component group. check your local specialized dealer for the dealer book. They should have it. then you can see all the builds that are going to be offered.


There are more color schemes for some models as well from what I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> There are more color schemes for some models as well from what I've seen elsewhere.


Yep! 
I noticed that because that website doesnt have some of the mountain bike models i've already seen either.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> Yep!
> I noticed that because that website doesnt have some of the mountain bike models i've already seen either.


It's been a little weird, models and colors have come and gone over the past few days. I'm not sure what is causing that, seems like maybe technical reasons. Kind of absurd to think they are showing and hiding them on a whim.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

vertr said:


> It's been a little weird, models and colors have come and gone over the past few days. I'm not sure what is causing that, seems like maybe technical reasons. Kind of absurd to think they are showing and hiding them on a whim.


It's because they want to give us a buzz boner !


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> It's because they want to give us a buzz boner !


Haha this is most likely true. 
Seems like they are good at that


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

When do they update there website.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I asked a Specialized rep this question and he told me that it will be updated when the 2015 line is officially introduced to the US. They may update the website for other countries at different times. So for the US, this likely means early fall.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

was in the LBS yesterday and was told Tarmacs will be in by the end of August.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Anything new regarding the '15 Roubaixs? Wanting a 2014 but also curious if they'll be any significant changes?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

petalpower said:


> Anything new regarding the '15 Roubaixs? Wanting a 2014 but also curious if they'll be any significant changes?


Check out the following link. Looks like the CG-R seat post becomes standard. IMO the 5800 model will be quite a bargain if you don't "need" the Expert frame.

ROUBAIX-Bikes


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. Following a few 2014's on Ebay. Seems like black is the color of '15.lol


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

petalpower said:


> Seems like black is the color of '15.lol


Ya, I kind of thought the whole flat black look was on the way out but I guess not. Those colors are for Europe so I'm not sure if the US will get the same same or different color schemes. I'm honestly not liking any of those 2015 Roubaix color combos.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dunbar said:


> Ya, I kind of thought the whole flat black look was on the way out but I guess not. Those colors are for Europe so I'm not sure if the US will get the same same or different color schemes. I'm honestly not liking any of those 2015 Roubaix color combos.


No, those colors in that link are the same as the US colors. I looked through the dealer book the other day at the shop i work at and those are the same exact colors as the dealer book has. The shop may be able to order them pretty soon too. May check in and see. and like Dunbar said... that shimano 5800 model (Roubaix Sport) is a killer deal with the new 11 speed 105 being out!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

tyrich88 said:


> No, those colors in that link are the same as the US colors. I looked through the dealer book the other day at the shop i work at and those are the same exact colors as the dealer book has. The shop may be able to order them pretty soon too. May check in and see. and like Dunbar said... that shimano 5800 model (Roubaix Sport) is a killer deal with the new 11 speed 105 being out!


So is there really only one color of the Expert model then? (Another member mentioned he was offered a white model.)


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tranzition said:


> So is there really only one color of the Expert model then? (Another member mentioned he was offered a white model.)


I'm not completely positive that those are ALL of the colors... I know that site is missing a few bike models. But the colors showing ARE available in the US as far as i know.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm starting to lean towards the Allez at this point. As a clyde on NYC streets, I am thinking the aluminum frame may be the way to go. I checked out a 2014 straight Allez Claris just for size and feel, have to say the weight difference of what I am coming from (Cannondale BB) along with the shallow drops have all but made up my mind for me. 

The Expert has an Ultegra 6800 and Fulcrum S5 wheels, hard to pass up at a MSRP of $2400. And while the M2 race only has the older 105s, it's still a pretty good deal. Of course, I have to see what my dealer is willing to do come haggling time. :wink:


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> I'm starting to lean towards the Allez at this point. As a clyde on NYC streets, I am thinking the aluminum frame may be the way to go. I checked out a 2014 straight Allez Claris just for size and feel, have to say the weight difference of what I am coming from (Cannondale BB) along with the shallow drops have all but made up my mind for me.
> 
> The Expert has an Ultegra 6800 and Fulcrum S5 wheels, hard to pass up at a MSRP of $2400. And while the M2 race only has the older 105s, it's still a pretty good deal. Of course, I have to see what my dealer is willing to do come haggling time. :wink:


The Allez's all are going to have the new 105 11 speed for 2015. There will also be a comp race version with 11 speed 105 and carbon roval wheels! That thing is gonna be sweet!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> Of course, I have to see what my dealer is willing to do come haggling time. :wink:


And you do know that Specialized doesn't give it's dealers much wiggling room at all right? 
I work for one of them and most dealers cannot go below a certain price until that year model is no longer current. So if you're looking for an older model, you may have some wiggle room. 
But remember your shop needs to make money too to stay in business. Bike shop sale profits are not very big. Definitely not a business for getting rich


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

tyrich88 said:


> The Allez's all are going to have the new 105 11 speed for 2015. There will also be a comp race version with 11 speed 105 and carbon roval wheels! That thing is gonna be sweet!


Ah, I thought the 10 speed was staying, but I looked and saw the change after you pointed it out. That might be a better bargain than the Expert.



tyrich88 said:


> And you do know that Specialized doesn't give it's dealers much wiggling room at all right?
> I work for one of them and most dealers cannot go below a certain price until that year model is no longer current. So if you're looking for an older model, you may have some wiggle room.
> But remember your shop needs to make money too to stay in business. Bike shop sale profits are not very big. Definitely not a business for getting rich


I thought ~10-20% of MSRP was pretty standard (depending on model). Maybe I'll get a leftover Smartweld frame and go from there. So many options!


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tyrich88 said:


> And you do know that Specialized doesn't give it's dealers much wiggling room at all right?
> I work for one of them and most dealers cannot go below a certain price until that year model is no longer current. So if you're looking for an older model, you may have some wiggle room.
> But remember your shop needs to make money too to stay in business. Bike shop sale profits are not very big. Definitely not a business for getting rich


Dealer margins are about 40% of MSRP. A manufacturer CANNOT tell a dealer what to sell a bike for, but it can enforce a minimum advertized price (MAP) policy.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> I thought ~10-20% of MSRP was pretty standard (depending on model). Maybe I'll get a leftover Smartweld frame and go from there. So many options!


Yes 10-20% is a fairly standard bargain price. the minimum MSRP is typically about 10% lower than the website will show (full retail price)
And I went with one of the leftover smartweld frames not too long ago and it's phenomenal. There aren't many left though I don't believe.

AND. the new 105, from what I've heard is going to be pretty dang good. May be worth not going to ultegra, but i haven't had the chance to try it so i dont know for sure.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> I thought ~10-20% of MSRP was pretty standard (depending on model). Maybe I'll get a leftover Smartweld frame and go from there. So many options!


 And sorry if I came off a little harsh. It's just a pet peeve of mine when people walk into our shop and try to bargain with us. People don't walk into walmart and bargain with the cashier. Idk why they do it at a bike shop. Just doesn't make sense to me. It's a retail location not a car lot haha. 
So my apologies.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tyrich88 said:


> And sorry if I came off a little harsh. It's just a pet peeve of mine when people walk into our shop and try to bargain with us. People don't walk into walmart and bargain with the cashier. Idk why they do it at a bike shop. Just doesn't make sense to me. It's a retail location not a car lot haha.
> So my apologies.


It's the American way to ask, can you do a little better? It's called, "hondling."


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

tyrich88 said:


> And sorry if I came off a little harsh. It's just a pet peeve of mine when people walk into our shop and try to bargain with us. People don't walk into walmart and bargain with the cashier. Idk why they do it at a bike shop. Just doesn't make sense to me. It's a retail location not a car lot haha.
> So my apologies.


No offense taken, I appreciate the insight. But a LBS is a lot like a car lot. There are multiple trim levels available for the same model of conveyance, with each filling a niche segment of the market place, having a MSRP that allows for a certain amount flexibility when it comes to profits.

My LBS knows I am expecting a favorable discount, just as they expect me to continue to be a loyal customer that will eschew the internet and pay the extra few dollars for item X so as to keep them in business. Only time I buy online for bike stuff is when they can't get it, and they understand that.:thumbsup:

Now, my LBS said they can expect to take delivery of the new Allez in September. Has anyone heard similar?


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*colors don't look to be different*



Tranzition said:


> I hope we get some info on the new Roubaix colors for the lower levels soon! (I'm still praying the expert will have something better that the 2014 silver or flat-black options...)


I got ran into on my S-Works a couple of weeks ago so I have to replace, but obviously the S-works today is overpriced for nearly everyone. I was looking at the Pro and Elite levels. It appears the colors didn't change in the Elite. 

As an aside, I see the Elite is sram, and I'm not thrilled about leaving shimano.


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Within the next few days I understand.


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

I looked at the '15 catalog only saw 1 that I recall. Looked like last years. (I could be wrong)


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

2015 Venge,found this on facebook.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

2015 venge from facebook.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

The black one is the new venge,my computer is acting up.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

11 Speed 105 Allez. Love this Paint job.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not usually a fan of "bright" colors, but that silver/green Allez looks good!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

b-rad2 said:


> Within the next few days I understand.


Is this in regards to ability to order? Or when they will be up on the website?


----------



## Rampant (Jul 31, 2014)

Second here. When will the bikes be posted online or available to order? I've come across those that are able to order on other forums, but availability still seems elusive...


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> Is this in regards to ability to order? Or when they will be up on the website?


My LBS had the '15 catalog when I was in there early last week. He'd just returned from the factory. He told me he was going to start making his orders in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm still waiting on them to pop up on the website so i can look at them on my own instead of having to go to the bike shop to look at the dealer book haha


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone else find anymore photos/links besides the two that have been posted so far?


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

Have just seen 2015 S-Works Roubaix frameset in my LBS ... doesn't float my boat I'm afraid, i'm so bored of the 'murdered' all black look, it feels like this peaked last year. I suspect that there won't be alternative option here in the UK although I've just seen a all white S-Works colourway on a German site which looked more like my cup of tea

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 Frameset 2015, Project Clean Gloss White - Fahrradrahmen im Biker-Boarder Shop kaufen

Does seem weird though that Specialized haven't updated their site when you can order these models


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

Ordered my 15 Roubaix Expert Blk/ Red today should be here Wed. Now to buy some toys to add to it??? Garmin, Mavic Cosmic and a Fizik seat and I might be happy. Really wanted to get the Sworks mech. dura ace but nearly 5k more was a bit much for the riding I will do. But ya never know give me about 2 or 3 weeks I might have a mint used 54"for sale. lol it's only money and I work normally 6 days a week and cant take it with me.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> Ordered my 15 Roubaix Expert Blk/ Red today should be here Wed. Now to buy some toys to add to it??? Garmin, Mavic Cosmic and a Fizik seat and I might be happy. Really wanted to get the Sworks mech. dura ace but nearly 5k more was a bit much for the riding I will do. But ya never know give me about 2 or 3 weeks I might have a mint used 54"for sale. lol it's only money and I work normally 6 days a week and cant take it with me.


Did you have any other color to choose from for the Roubaix Expert? Or is black and red the only option this year?


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

The other option is Black and White, I'm n a big fan of just those 2 colors together.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Didn't care for all the black options. Really wanted a Blue Roubaix Pro but couldn't find one in a 54.

Grabbed a Pro in White and ordered a set of November Rail 52's on WI hubs.

Should be a nice upgrade from my well worn, 2010 Tarmac Elite w/ 105.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

I hear ya . Our size must be the devil to get. I found all sizes in the colors I wanted except a 54. Actually seen that blue bike yesterday in a 56. It was pretty, I wanted the orange one but nobody would come off the price any. We need a bicycle trader site or true bicycle to get better prices from some of these dealers. Lol


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

99fatblackscooter said:


> I hear ya . Our size must be the devil to get. I found all sizes in the colors I wanted except a 54. Actually seen that blue bike yesterday in a 56. It was pretty, I wanted the orange one but nobody would come off the price any. We need a bicycle trader site or true bicycle to get better prices from some of these dealers. Lol


Yeah, I snagged a new 2014 Pro off ebay for $3000 below MSRP. With all the buyer protection from Ebay and Paypal, I feel safe buying from reputable and long time sellers on Ebay.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> The other option is Black and White, I'm n a big fan of just those 2 colors together.


Nice, that's actually good for me... Hope some pics surface online soon.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tranzition said:


> Nice, that's actually good for me... Hope some pics surface online soon.


Yeah, does anyone know when specialized is supposed to put everything up on their website?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

When they officially release the models to the dealers, which should be late September.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

Her it is, I LOVE the color I think its a orangeee red Got my garmin 1000 ordered and cosmic Wheels and Fizik seat all to arrive next Friday. Weights 16. 4


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> Her it is, I LOVE the color I think its a orangeee red Got my garmin 1000 ordered and cosmic Wheels and Fizik seat all to arrive next Friday. Weights 16. 4


Congrats, looks really nice!!! Would you mind sharing about how much it cost? If you don't want to, maybe at least saying what they quoted you retail?


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

They went down this year to 3500 msrp, I got it OTD for 3400.00 so they gave me a fair deal on the bike and its a LBS so that is convenient.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

99fatblackscooter said:


> They went down this year to 3500 msrp, I got it OTD for 3400.00 so they gave me a fair deal on the bike and its a LBS so that is convenient.


Nice to hear the price went down. You're in the US i assume?


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

I was going to buy a new Tarmac with the Ultegra DI2 but changed my mind when I noticed the 2013 Tarmacs were a 10r frame and the 2014 were now 9r. 

I bought a 2013 S Works Tarmac Frame set and bought a dura ace Groupset and got it put together. It was just under 16lbs with the Reynolds Carbon wheels. So far I love it. 

I still want to put the DI2 on it. Maybe this winter.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I just walked into a shop this morning and they had a 2015 58cm Tarmac Expert with Ultegra sitting there and I snagged it. 
It's a Fact 10r frame like my 2014 Roubaix so not sure which one you are saying is 9r.
I'm sitting in a burger joint by the resteraunt now while they put 46cm handlebars, my custom Hed wheels, and Speedplay pedals on it. Pictures to follow. This bike rides great and is going to be a whole lot of fun. 




Jonas111 said:


> I was going to buy a new Tarmac with the Ultegra DI2 but changed my mind when I noticed the 2013 Tarmacs were a 10r frame and the 2014 were now 9r.
> 
> I bought a 2013 S Works Tarmac Frame set and bought a dura ace Groupset and got it put together. It was just under 16lbs with the Reynolds Carbon wheels. So far I love it.
> 
> I still want to put the DI2 on it. Maybe this winter.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm at Rock N Roll cyclery in Irvine right now. .


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

darwinosx: Are you located in the USA? I didn't think the Expert was available until the fall according to my dealer here in California.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

*2015 Tarmac Expert with Ultegra.*


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

darwinosx said:


>


That Tarmac is so sick.... but please turn down that stem.

Regarding the rest of the 2015 line up... it looks like the US website is finally updated.


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

When I was looking to buy a new Tarmac I noticed the 2014 model I was looking at was a 9r frame. It was the 2014 Tarmac DI2. Link is below. 

Specialized Bicycle Components

I see the new 2015 line up is on there website now and they are now back to the 10r frame. 




darwinosx said:


> I just walked into a shop this morning and they had a 2015 58cm Tarmac Expert with Ultegra sitting there and I snagged it.
> It's a Fact 10r frame like my 2014 Roubaix so not sure which one you are saying is 9r.
> I'm sitting in a burger joint by the resteraunt now while they put 46cm handlebars, my custom Hed wheels, and Speedplay pedals on it. Pictures to follow. This bike rides great and is going to be a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Jonas111 said:


> I see the new 2015 line up is on there website now and they are now back to the 10r frame.


Now to see what USA MSRP will be...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

It doesn't need to be turned down. Flipped is right for me and it does that for a reason.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

darwinosx said:


> It doesn't need to be turned down. Flipped is right for me and it does that for a reason.


yea.. I know.


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Now to see what USA MSRP will be...


When you see the prices post them up. I want a new S Works maybe?


----------



## ajmelin (Mar 22, 2010)

Jonas111 said:


> When you see the prices post them up. I want a new S Works maybe?


MSRP for USA is up on the website. I just picked up a '15 Roubaix Comp in black and blue today (ordered it Thursday morning) . 
Can't wait to saddle up in the morning!


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

That's strange, I can't see it here in canada. 



ajmelin said:


> MSRP for USA is up on the website. I just picked up a '15 Roubaix Comp in black and blue today (ordered it Thursday morning) .
> Can't wait to saddle up in the morning!


----------



## ajmelin (Mar 22, 2010)

Huh. Does Specialized have a different site for US vs Canada?


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

ajmelin said:


> Huh. Does Specialized have a different site for US vs Canada?


At one time I did see prices but I have never been able to see it again.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Jonas111 said:


> At one time I did see prices but I have never been able to see it again.


Not seeing any prices here as well. Where to buy isn't working either.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Price of the 2015 Tarmac Expert is $4000 msrp. The glossy red from the UK sites that I was hoping for is not shown. Its looking like the Trek SL6 Emonda, with full Ultegra, for $3149 is the direction I will head.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I just saw the New 2015 Roubaix lineup and I really like the colors. I was leaning either for the Comp or the Expert and I think the Expert is a better value for the money. But from what I am seeing on the specs page and the pictures, the Expert comes with a lower headtube than the Comp and others lesser models. Do you know if this is something that can be changed? I would really prefer to have the taller headtube of the Comp.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

ToiletSiphon said:


> But from what I am seeing on the specs page and the pictures, the Expert comes with a lower headtube than the Comp and others lesser models.


Not sure where you're seeing the Expert has a shorter head tube. The geometry chart looks identical to me on both models.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I know... but look at the picture and the frame description in the specs page. http://m.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-expert


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The "size specific" tapered head tube refers to the diameter, not the height.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm happy with my new expert. I will probably be inverting the stem to get a little more upright riding position as I have only ever ridden more straight or hybrids type handlebars.


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

I put a deposit on a 54cm Roubaix Expert a few days ago. I saw the same thing as you did on the website and was about to go change the deposit to the Comp. I then realized that for some reason the picture on the website does not have the spacers installed. If you look at page 3 at 99fatblacksco pic you can see that head tube is higher than whats posted on the site. I also went and snapped a pic at the 52cm one they had on display. Forgive the quality but you can also tell that it has the spacers on this one.




ToiletSiphon said:


> I just saw the New 2015 Roubaix lineup and I really like the colors. I was leaning either for the Comp or the Expert and I think the Expert is a better value for the money. But from what I am seeing on the specs page and the pictures, the Expert comes with a lower headtube than the Comp and others lesser models. Do you know if this is something that can be changed? I would really prefer to have the taller headtube of the Comp.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

That's the steerer tube, not the head tube. Some of the stock pictures on the website have the steerer tube cut down to look "pro." Your bike will come with an uncut steerer tube. The shop should not cut it down unless you ask them to.


----------



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

That Blk and White aint to bad looking. I would change the seat and bar tape to black and it would be pretty stealthy.


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

Funny you mention that. I use a 155mm saddle so the shop will be changing the white saddle to a black 155 and I also had them change the tape to black.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Dunbar, that clarifies things.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

eddiemro said:


> Here it is with the black tape. The saddle hasn't been installed just yet. Forgive the Iphone picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> and the saddle


That is a slick looking bike... good luck with it.


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

Here it is with the black tape. The saddle hasn't been installed just yet. Forgive the Iphone picture quality.



and the saddle


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

TricrossRich said:


> That is a slick looking bike... good luck with it.


Thank you!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I the only one not seeing pricing on the Specialized USA site? The "Where to Buy" isn't working either.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I see pricing on everything.


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Am I the only one not seeing pricing on the Specialized USA site? The "Where to Buy" isn't working either.


I don't see it either.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Go on the mobile website. I can see the prices on my phone but not on my computer.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Am I the only one not seeing pricing on the Specialized USA site? The "Where to Buy" isn't working either.





Jonas111 said:


> I don't see it either.


When you guys go on Specialized Bicycle Components you don't see this?


----------



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

When I use your link I can see prices. When I go to the web site myself this is what I see.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Guessing it's a cookie thing as the link provided works on my iPad, will try on the PC when I get home.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Wetworks said:


> Guessing it's a cookie thing as the link provided works on my iPad, will try on the PC when I get home.


Most likely it's cache. Clear cache on your browser.


----------

